# Dating in the reptile world



## chelvis (Mar 26, 2013)

So my buddies have been giving me slack about my recent string of bad luck in the dating department. My buddies think its the reptile collection that drives them off, and partial that is correct :dodgy: . One even put its very bluntly "Its Bosco or me." Well Bosco is here so yeah that was not really a choice in my mind. 

When Bacardi was sick I got yelled at for willing to spend $800 on treatment for a lizard that I could just buy a new one for that and to get over it. When Bacardi died so did that relationship. Needless to say I am not changing the love I give my reptiles and I am not getting rid of them, but it sure makes dating hard. I have dated someone who was not into reptiles but was super chill about me having them... is that too hard to ask!?!?

However on the other end I don't want to date someone in the reptile community, I like it being my own little hobby. Maybe someone into something different like snakes or geckos or turtles or something. 

Sorry just a rant.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 26, 2013)

Werd I'm the same my tegu stays wit me no matter wat

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess I'm just lucky to have a girl that's understanding she won't hold them but she isn't weird about them


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

My husband is pretty understanding. I just usually have to beg forgiveness rather than ask permission before making new acquisitions. But he has his favorites, helps with enclosure building/repairs, and even helps out with the education demonstrations now.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

Look, I used to have a collection of 13 tarantulas in my bedroom. Some girls had a bit of a problem with it. Especially when they woke up in the morning and saw it for the first time. One did, but learned to accept it. Now that woman is my wife and she loves Gwangi and all the animals. You do not need a reptile person, but any animal lover will accept your reptiles if they truly love animals. Enough of this touchy feely crap! I gotta go hit on Batgirl1.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 26, 2013)

You shouldn't say it's the reptiles. Any person who is unwilling to be with you for something your passionate about (within reason) is not worth being with.
My girlfriend loves animals in general. She's scared of our snake, but will still touch it and loves to interact with the rest of our animals.

Maybe I'm lucky, but if my passion was art, or soccer, or cooking, or dancing, I suspect she would at least try to take some interest in it.


----------



## Diablo (Mar 26, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Enough of this touchy feely crap! I gotta go hit on Batgirl1.



Hahah nice. I agree with psychocircus, if a girl really wants to be with you and really does love you then they will either deal with or accept and come to enjoy everything you enjoy. Don't EVER change for a girl, I've learned that the hard way this past summer actually. Of course I am still young and learning about dating but the one thing I do know is to never change yourself for someone else.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 26, 2013)

lol oh Dubya, poor poor Batgirl1.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 26, 2013)

Hang in there chelvis, you'll find the right person. I'm lucky that my girlfriend enjoys having my reptiles around. Her dad had reptiles most his life, so she's familiar with the whole thing. She's quite fond of Buzz, she's scared of my alligator snapper, as well as my rhino, and loves my box turtles and tortoises. I'm just glad she doesn't mind them and understands that they are a part of who I am! 

She will however rarely step foot on my family ranch, where the more "scary" animals are kept.

I've known you two years bud, I'm sure the right person will come along soon. I'd say god-willing, but I'm no believer. --- and if that offends anyone, ha - sorry.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 26, 2013)

I have not given up hope. Maybe the next reptile convention lol.


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 26, 2013)

ive been lucky, most people i meet that i end up interested in are pretty chill about my reptiles. unfortunately, i think it's harder to find a girl whos ok with it that a guy is. I've never dated anyone who was into it like i was. though, i did date a guy who enjoyed hearing me talk bout them and really ended up liking them, even though he was really more of a bird guy. he definitely never got as extreme as i did, but he bought himself a leopard gecko and didnt mind if my lizards pooped on the carpet. he liked to help me maintain their cages and build them stuff. 
i really liked that setup, as it was still "my thing", but he liked it enough to participate some. Don't give up anything you love for a girl! you'll find one who will enjoy your hobby, and maybe get you into one of hers.


----------



## frost (Mar 26, 2013)

my fiance is in love with reptiles as much as i am. most of the time it is me that i telling her we shouldn't get some animal lol.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 26, 2013)

My wife hates godzilla

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm lucky, my gf is chill she owns a Cham and a iguana but isn't hardcore into them like me, but she will listen to me ramble and is very understanding of Kirby and how he's the "cat" of the house lol. The only problem is she has a amazon parrot and Kirby thinks lunch lol


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

See Chelvis, we are better than a counselor. And we do it for free!


----------



## chelvis (Mar 27, 2013)

Free is good lol. Now I see why I stay on this form.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

I just had a thought. People on this thread (including myself) are telling you not to change and to find someone who accepts you as you are. But what if you are an a-hole? Or if you never bathe? Or you have no manners? If that is the case, then I would say change. If not, then stick to your guns.



chitodadon said:


> My wife hates godzilla
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



You need to convince her to hold Zilla close to her warm bosom and whisper in his little ear holes what a good and handsome lizard he is. She must do that every day. She should also hold him close and sing him lullabys before he goes to sleep and then kiss his cheek and tuck him into his hide. After about a month, she will probably love him like her own.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 27, 2013)

I cannot lie I can be an a-hole I am a person after all. I hike, bike and smell bad. My recycle bin is full of beer cans. I work long hours and come home tired and just want to sleep. I wake up early and hog the bathroom. I am an a-hole. lol. I should probably also change the pickup line "Hey baby. I've worked with tiger and now work with wolves, want to see what a real wild time is like" might not be attracting the right attention. 

Oh well I love my job maybe I will just marry my work, or one of the wolves.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

chelvis said:


> I cannot lie I can be an a-hole I am a person after all. I hike, bike and smell bad. My recycle bin is full of beer cans. I work long hours and come home tired and just want to sleep. I wake up early and hog the bathroom. I am an a-hole. lol. I should probably also change the pickup line "Hey baby. I've worked with tiger and now work with wolves, want to see what a real wild time is like" might not be attracting the right attention.
> 
> Oh well I love my job maybe I will just marry my work, or one of the wolves.



My job is very hard and makes me smell too. And my recycle bin is full of beer bottles, but I'm less smelly after a shower and on weekends. My wife tolerated it and dated me anyway when we met. I think you can legally marry an animal in California. They are very, uh, progressive there.


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been lucky with my wife, she puts up with my reptiles but she is in no way an enthusiast. She dosent touch or hold them, but when I was deployed she fed and watered them. Like most people said finding a person that will support your hobbies, goals, aspirations is what matters. People tend to be with people that are not nessecarily that supportive of them and they stop doing the things they like and become unhappy. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got out of a long term relationship with a girl who was very tolerant of my reptiles and understanding of my passion for them. I wouldn't give up Chelvis, you'll find the right person eventually I'm sure.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Dating in the reptile world*



Dubya said:


> Look, I used to have a collection of 13 tarantulas in my bedroom. Some girls had a bit of a problem with it. Especially when they woke up in the morning and saw it for the first time. One did, but learned to accept it. Now that woman is my wife and she loves Gwangi and all the animals. You do not need a reptile person, but any animal lover will accept your reptiles if they truly love animals. Enough of this touchy feely crap! I gotta go hit on Batgirl1.



...didn't think i'd catch that, did ya! Hahaha! 


On the topic of exotics, it is sometimes good not to partner up with someone who is 'as passionate ' about reptiles as you. Yes they should 'like ' them but maybe not be as into them because it will help prevent one from appearing on 'animal hoarders '. Haha. Which i am getting close ;p thank god my bf likes to build enclosures


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 27, 2013)

You just got be pleasant, like Dubya said. Today I got to play "I'm thinking of an animal" with my hubby over the phone. 

Daughter and I...Gotta minute to play a game? I'm thinking of an animal (it's a 20 questions game the kids and I play)
Hubby...Not really, oh ok....(goes through some guesses) It's a lobster? Why do you have a live lobster on your lap?
Me....Well, it's really a crayfish, y'know, a blue lobster
Hubby...Why did you get a blue lobster?
Me...I don't know. I went to the pet store to buy a snail.
Hubby...well, ok, but I gotta go to work now.

So now we are at home watching a crayfish. And the trip to get one snail also included that lobster, one rat pup, and a bunch of crickets. never fails.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Mar 27, 2013)

My husband is just as passionate as I am about reptiles. He is building me a reptile room he likes them so much. 

I swear they're out there. Maybe try a country girl. They love beer, are familiar with hard work, don't mind bad smells lol, and tolerate many animals. Just an idea. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2



laurarfl said:


> You just got be pleasant, like Dubya said. Today I got to play "I'm thinking of an animal" with my hubby over the phone.
> 
> Daughter and I...Gotta minute to play a game? I'm thinking of an animal (it's a 20 questions game the kids and I play)
> Hubby...Not really, oh ok....(goes through some guesses) It's a lobster? Why do you have a live lobster on your lap?
> ...



This is just like my house. Who knows April 14th I may come home from reptile show with something like an alligator. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 27, 2013)

_ @ Laura  I had a blue crawfish once, also went to the store to get some feeders for my BILs Oscars and they had one. I went for goldfish and came back with those, shrimp, snails and the crawfish. I don't do fish tanks anymore because I always want to put too much stuff in'em, then have to buy more tanks. I think I still have one of it's shells packed up some where from when it molted.

@ Chelvis it'll happen... it takes time, trial and error but the right person pops up eventually.  Sometimes more than one at the same time then you really have some decisions to make. I don't date much or go looking for relationships but that's usually how it works for me. My main issue is I'm too nonchalant about relationships... marriage and kids as well. For me if it happens it happens, if it doesn't then... it doesn't, I'll be fine either way. Which can be an issue for some. 
I'm not gonna say don't change since there's nothing wrong with changing yourself (to a degree) for someone else, if it makes both people happy and you a better person for it. Relationships are a compromise and change is apart of it._


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 27, 2013)

Personally, while I understand your discomfort with finding a lady willing to accept the reptiles and how important they are to you, I usually find that is one of my least worries. In my experience, my greatest concern is in finding out they're deranged psychopaths after you've gotten involved with them. These days, I'd rather wade into the Everglades with 20lbs of raw meat around my neck than date someone I haven't had a thorough background check on.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did someone say alligator??? Hmmmm.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Did someone say deranged psychopath? Hmmmm.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well i cant offer much advice here due to the fact i am 15 though all of the girls i have dated have been cool with my reptiles you will find the one it just takes time


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> I just had a thought. People on this thread (including myself) are telling you not to change and to find someone who accepts you as you are. But what if you are an a-hole? Or if you never bathe? Or you have no manners? If that is the case, then I would say change. If not, then stick to your guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea I tey she won't if I was gone she won't take care of him or feed him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

That is not good. I will pm you about that.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 27, 2013)

Psychopathy no.... sociopath maybe?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 28, 2013)

lol, Roadkill. 

Did I see somewhere that there was on-line dating for reptile people?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, Laura. The one who runs it is a tegutalk member. I can't remember the name of it.


www.mustlovereptiles.com


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Dating in the reptile world*



Dubya said:


> Did someone say deranged psychopath? Hmmmm.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Dating in the reptile world*



BatGirl1 said:


> Did someone say alligator??? Hmmmm.



Yes. They sell alligators at my reptile show. Ahhh.... Absolutely love them. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not allowed to get one. Dubya won't let me...


----------



## Dubya (Mar 28, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I'm not allowed to get one. Dubya won't let me...



Just making sure that Eric doesn't throw you out. Now just forget about that gator


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I'm really excited now because he finally said yes to the carpet python. He said we can't afford both hognose(i was going to get at expo) AND carpet...so i said ok if i don't get hognose can we get carpet they have at petco? He said yes  yaaaay! Only thing is the REASON i want this particular carpet is it was 'going to ' be bought by employee but he decided on some other snake. Now from like 275 or something it's 150! Because been sitting there and now it's aggressive even to him because nobody works with it now.  poor baby. So it NEEDS me. I'm going to try to tame it but if can't it's ok I'll still love it. They have it in a SMALL tank with no height and no branches for it to perch (which they love to do) .  I'm going to give it a good home and lots of love  even if it bites me...


----------



## Cassie (Mar 28, 2013)

My fiance and I are both incredibly into reptiles...so much so I got him something with scales for Valentine's Day...lasts a hell of a lot longer than a box of chocolates!

Sometimes it can get a bit monotonous, talking about where to go with our breeding projects and what to expand on next, where the funds for it all is coming from...but at the end of the day I'm sharing my life and my passion with someone I love and it couldn't be any better. The last few people I dated disliked exotics (I'm a reptile and bird person) and I had to suppress that part of who I was just to be with them, it was just lying to myself and I said the next person would have to deal with who I was and what I'm passionate about.
Not only does he deal with it, he participates in it.
Honestly, I probably wouldn't still be with him if we weren't equally into reptiles and exotics.

Ultimately, you need someone who not only puts up with your idiosyncrasies but loves them because they make you an individual. Anyone who wants to change any part of you isn't the sort of person you should want to spend any amount of time with.
They can take you as you are or leave.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

My bf paid for niles ( my tegu) after i was so upset at losing my money to bobby hill and waiting so long. He also bought me a tarantula for my b'day  i agree about the chocolates <3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Speaking of awesomeness... he just surprised me with this!!!! Like minutes ago!!! [attachment=6726]jungle carpet!!! <3


----------



## anelk002 (Mar 28, 2013)

I always found luck I guess. Any girl I was in a relationship with always lived my reptiles... especially my first tegu I had in High School. My fiance now loves my new little guy and was a little skeptical at first that I wanted one really has enjoyed it and gets excited every time it is out and comes up to her ) Just keep looking youll find the right one.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 28, 2013)

Laura, I'm DEAD serious on the psycopath bit. Last ex had me move in with her - only for me to find out she and her new mate had plans on dismembering my lifeless corpse. The one before that had been playing some games with my head - until I found out she was actually secretely marrying someone (denied it of course). I could go on and on. At worst I know a crocodile wants to eat me. People on the other hand seem to be unhappy unless they can cause permanent suffering.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

Ahhh....  We're not all that bad. Some of us are wonderful, caring people who have been happily married for 20 yrs .

But that is a pretty weird string of luck you've had there, lol. Maybe you should change the places you meet people.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Laura, I'm DEAD serious on the psycopath bit. Last ex had me move in with her - only for me to find out she and her new mate had plans on dismembering my lifeless corpse. The one before that had been playing some games with my head - until I found out she was actually secretely marrying someone (denied it of course). I could go on and on. At worst I know a crocodile wants to eat me. People on the other hand seem to be unhappy unless they can cause permanent suffering.



Give the girl some slack. She was going to kill you BEFORE dismembering you. You need to be more forgiving.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 29, 2013)

That's just it, Dubya, she claimed A) she WASN'T planning to kill me _first _ and B) that my fears were unfounded as they were talking (via email) about dismembering someone else (they didn't use names in their communications). Like I said, no exaggeration, deranged psychopaths (no, no, no honey, you have it all wrong! Yes I'm sleeping with someone else, and I've been deliberately trying to drive you into depression with my unpredictable and demoralizing behaviour, but you shouldn't be worried because it is someone you don't know at all that we want to hack up into little pieces....I love you)


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

OMG, literally lol. RUN AWAY!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Omg roadkill... wow. Well alrhough my death was never planned out (that i know of) i was in a 19 yr relationship...4 kids, etc. I put 50,000 into getting house and then 'someone ' decided he wanted to be with some younger 'woman ' (whore) haha. Oh and now they are getting married (we never were) and my oldest daughter lives w them and won't talk to me and both daughters are going to be bridesmaids in wedding! Oh and he let my house foreclose trying to leave me homeless( he took all equity out of home to buy business buildings which one he rents out) ...am i forgetting anything? Other than all the 'mutual friends ' we had are all so happy for 'them ' and don't talk to me. List of hurt goes on. Yep. Thank god for my current bf. He picked up all my 'baggage ' and helped me (and my kids) carry it  he won't let me get a gator ;p (yet) haha. BUT supports my love for exotics. (Within reason) I'll pray for you that those of you that are struggling with this crap will have people come into your life that will understand, love and support you <3 i honestly thought my world had ended when my ex left. And in court he even tried to get the court to 'remove the dangerous snakes from the home ' knowing full well they were my KIDS ball python and corn snake they had since hatchlings and had NEVER been any kind of danger to anyone ever... so what I'm saying is there are those 'right ' people out there...even when you think you'll never find them 


Oh and depression and demoralizing behavior... ugh. Pm me if you need to talk buddy. I was controlled and manipulated for 19 yrs... trust me, i can sympathize. :/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 29, 2013)

@Roadkill- Holy crap!


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow that's crazy roadkill

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

